# Orlando Get Together?????



## shagnut (Jan 26, 2010)

I will be in Orlando staying at Village on the Parkway and hopefully get a gettogether started.  The best times it looks like so far is sometime Fri the 12th or either Wed night or Thurs am for breakfast.  Am looking forward to seeing some of my tugger friends that I've met b4 and new friends to make. 

Just reply and I'll pm you and give you my cell #.  Shaggy


----------



## ljane (Jan 26, 2010)

Shaggy,

My husband and I will be at the Marriott Grand Vista that week.  We would be interested in meeting other Tuggers.  Let us know the details.

Thanks,
Ljane


----------



## Dori (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Shaggy!  We are at Bonnet Creek right now, and during the week of 12th will be at Grand Beach.  Let us know the details. We will do our very best to be there.

 Thanks.

  Dori


----------



## LynnW (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope it works as well. We'll be at Cypress Pointe Grand Villas that week. Wed night or Thurs morning would probably work for us.

Lynn


----------



## Hornet441 (Jan 26, 2010)

We will be at the Marriott Grand Vista that week as well (7-14). Don't know our weekly itinerary yet as we will be hooking up with another couple. If this is an open invite we would love to finally get to meet some Tuggers. Will keep an eye on this post and try to work it out.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, This is open and feel free to bring your friends.  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Jan 30, 2010)

*Update on get together.*

We are getting together on Thursday THE 18TH  at 9:am . The place for breakfast hasn't been chosen you but we are thinking a place with a buffett, maybe somewhere like the Golden Corrall , (which Kelli hates) I'd like to go to Cracker Barrell but think it would be hard with a lot of people . Any ideas or suggestions.  Please let me know how many are coming.  Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Shaggy

i agree that Cracker Barrel would be difficult with a lot of people. I have noticed that some Perkin's have separate rooms for larger groups but I don't know if there is one close. Driving back from Arizona in Nov we stopped at one in Helena MT and there was a birthday party going on. Why doesn't Kelli like Golden Corral?

Lynn


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2010)

*Met Several TUG Friends Earlier This Month In Orlando.*




> Orlando Get Together?


Sorry we won't be there in February.  

Fortunately, we had great fun & enjoyment spending time with several TUG friends while we were timesharing in Orlando earlier this month.  It was a highlight of our 2-week Orlando vacation this year. 

We also met TUG friends in Orlando in January 2009 -- the 1st time we met face to face even though we had become good friends solely via TUG-BBS & E-Mail & a Yahoo timeshare "group."  Plus, we got together again that week with TUG friends we met several years back at a TUG get-together they put on locally when they were timesharing at Wyndham (then FairField) Old Town Alexandria in Virginia.  

In January 2009, The Chief Of Staff got a cell call from her sister asking what we were up to in Orlando.  "Oh, we're just having dinner with some friends," The Chief Of Staff replied. 

"_Friends!"_ her sister exclaimed.  "You've got _friends_ in Orlando?" -- as though the idea was preposterous. 

Much as we value the fun & enjoyment we've gotten from timesharing, we've also enjoyed timeshare fun vicariously year-round via TUG-BBS, & now the opportunity as well to meet TUG friends in person from time to time at timeshare destinations -- a priceless benefit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## shagnut (Jan 30, 2010)

Alan, I feel the same way. It is so much fun to meet tuggers et al that you have dealt with and feel like you know them before you even meet them. 

Lynn, Kelli just doesn't like the taste of the food, just like she doesn't like K&W cafeteria but she'll go just so she can see you & Lyman.  At least having breakfast I don't have to deal with escargot:rofl:  Private joke y'all.

shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Jan 31, 2010)

Shaggy you mean Golden Corral doesn't have escargot?  :annoyed:  Lyman will be really disappointed!  :hysterical: 

Lynn


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 31, 2010)

LynnW said:


> Hi Shaggy
> 
> i agree that Cracker Barrel would be difficult with a lot of people. I have noticed that some Perkin's have separate rooms for larger groups but I don't know if there is one close. Driving back from Arizona in Nov we stopped at one in Helena MT and there was a birthday party going on. Why doesn't Kelli like Golden Corral?
> 
> Lynn



There is a Perkin's right there at Crossroads.  We always eat there at least once when we are in Orlando.  I love Perkins for breakfast and the only one in South Jersey is about a twenty minute drive from our house.  Even though there are at least a half dozen good places to eat breakfast 5 minutes or less from our house (gotta love NJ diners!), Hubby still takes me to Perkins about once a month to keep me happy.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 6, 2010)

So has anyone decided where breakfast is going to be? We are leaving in the morning for Orlando and will have the laptop so I'll keep checking. We will be at DBV starting tomorrow for the first week.

Lynn


----------



## shagnut (Feb 8, 2010)

Lynn, it is at the Cracker Barrell across from the Big Orange on 192 at 9"30 on Thurs the `8th.  I'm going to pm you my cell #.  Can't wait to see you!!


----------



## shagnut (Feb 19, 2010)

*Wonderful get together!!!*

Our group included Lynn & Lyman, Dori & husband, Marjie & husband and Kelli &  me.   I am having a brain fart on names but will tell everyone that we all had a wonderful, wonderful time.  The breakfast was delicious altho Lynn didn't like the grits, even after I doctered them up. I will be downloading pics soon. . It was like we had known each other forever and if you ever have a chance to get together with another tugger go for it!!  shaggy


----------



## Dori (Feb 19, 2010)

We had a wonderful time! Shaggy, We were so glad to meet you and Kelli, as well as Lynn and Lyman, and Marjie and her hubby. You are so right in saying that it feels like you have known these people forever. TUGgers are the greatest! Thanks again for organizing this event.

Dori


----------



## shagnut (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad you and everyone enjoyed it!!/ It was a fun get together. Anyone thinking of doing one of these is very simple. Pick a restaurant with lots of choices , get an estimate of how many people you expect  call ahead and let them know and bingo, it's done and you will have lots of fun.  shaggy


----------



## grest (Feb 21, 2010)

Oops....I thought it was this week....met a couple timesharing in Orlando this week (Westgate Lakes) and told them about TUG, and said there was a get-together this week...told them to check out this site too...lots to learn.  Wish I could have come...I hate when work interferes!


----------



## silentg (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry I missed the TUG get together.  I have not been reading the posts lately.  Would have liked to have met you in person Shaggy! Glad you had a good time though. TerryC


----------



## shagnut (Feb 28, 2010)

I was hoping you would be able to come. We had a great time!!  shaggy


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Amen to that!*



AwayWeGo said:


> Sorry we won't be there in February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen to that, Alan, we enjoyed meeting you, also, and the others at our little gathering at the Golden Corral.  Yes, the same thing happens to us, "We have friends in  XYZ."

Oh, they say, How is that?

Yea  for TUG!

we're going to Orlando tomorrow night from Weston, for two nights in order to get a better airfare to Seattle on Tuesday.  I assume no one is availble Monday, the 22nd?


----------

